# Red Velvet Cookies, with Cream Cheese Frosting



## candycoated (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't own a smoker yet, and I feel compelled to contribute to this forum since I've learned sooo much from the members here. So here are some cookies I made for a 2012 Christmas Party.













IMG_0241.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Dec 29, 2012






Recipe for the cookie:

1 package of red velvet cake mix

1 small package of instant pudding mix

1 cup of sour cream

2 eggs

1 tsp of vanilla extract

Preheat oven to 350 F. Grease cookie sheets or use parchment paper.

Mix the powder ingredients together, add the sour cream and mix thoroughly, add the eggs in one at a time till well blended, add vanilla. I used instant oreo cookie pudding mix, and sifted out the big chunks of oreo cookies, but any pudding flavor would work.

The dough is thick and stiff, drop on to cookie sheet. I use a cookie scooper, it's like a mini ice cream scoop, it holds 1 floz, about 1 Tbs of dough. I baked them till a toothpick came out clean, it took approximately 18 mins.

Recipe for cream cheese frosting:

1 8oz package of cream cheese

1/2 cup of salted butter, softened

2 tsp of vanilla extract

4 cups of powdered sugar

Whip butter and cream cheese together.

Add sugar one cup at a time, then the vanilla, beat till smooth.

I put the icing in a zip-sandwich bag and clipped a corner to pipe it out in swirls. I piled some cookies high with frosting, and left some with just a little bit. Also, I thought about this after I made the cookies: Next time I will paint two stripes of green food coloring gel inside the bags before loading it with the icing. It should leave a little stripe and make for a more festive presentation.

I got lots of compliments from many of my in-laws, young and old.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 29, 2012)

CC, evening and welcome to the forum..... Good lookin' cookies....If you mailed me some, I wouldn't give you a hard time about not having a smoker....yet...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






....     Enjoy the forum... Great members who love to share their knowledge as you now know.....  enjoy the long smokey ride.....

Dave


----------



## kathrynn (Dec 29, 2012)

I LOVE Red Velvet anything!  My favorite birthday cake is Red Velvet.  Those look wonderful!!!!

Here is the link for the Divinity I want to try.  Too rainy and wet here!  We did get snow flurries today!

http://www.southernplate.com/2012/12/mama-and-sues-microwave-divinity.html


----------



## candycoated (Dec 29, 2012)

@Dave, Don't tease me... you've got me seriously thinking about how I can mail off some desserts to people. Because I'd like to practice more often, but I'd end up having to eat it all.

Think soft stuff like creamcheese would make it in the mail?

@KathrynN, I'm all about some cookies. I try to get all kinds of dessert in cookie form. They're portable, a perfect portion, go with milk, easy to bake. I will be trying your family fruit cake cookie recipe, you better believe it!

And that divinity recipe sure looks interesting. Look how fluffy her egg whites are!!! I can't ever get em like that.

I was looking through her website earlier, after you mentioned it in another thread, I really like her detailed instructions, and her stories that come along with them. Thanks for the lead.


----------



## kathrynn (Dec 29, 2012)

She is a wonderful person and lives up the road from us. My daughter has baby sat for the kids. Her recipes are simple easy and good. Her brother owns a BBQ place in Athens. She has a BGE too.


----------



## roller (Feb 4, 2013)

They look great....


----------



## candycoated (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks Roller!

I took this picture before I joined the forum, sent it to my Mama. :)

My point, the recipe filled two boxes, the first box was cleaned out, and it had the prettier cookies in them. This was the box of cookies full of rejects left over after the party, the piped icing looks... sloppy.


----------

